# Innovating Ideas for consistent accuracy



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I can't find the beginning source of some of these ideas, but I can say that from my own pondering my brain told me to do this 

I have attempted to "perfect" this, in order to display and share to the community, but my ideas sometimes exceed my ability to work on them to a final project (with the exception of simple little mods .

Anyway I can tell you that the thread that sparked me to create this thread was Henry's HERE






images from earlier

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:32093]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:32092]

I have shared this to some, but its open to any crafter to make use of what they see useful.

Thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing buddy, I can remember Bill Hays videos too.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Thanks for sharing buddy, I can remember Bill Hays videos too.


I haven't seen any of Bill's videos doing this to a slingshot? Of course I wouldnt be surprised that through the years he had touched just about everything slingshot related, probably many others have as well.

I guess I can pack up my bags, no need to regurgitate information. I guess we will never know what:s new, since I dont spend my time researching something that I think of. I usually use my research time, for thoughts I do not have.

Thanks

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I mean this video


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh ok, I have seen that, and you are right that is a "Sling rifle " no doubt about that. However, I was explaining an alternative to the sling rifles that are out there, but using the same concept used to aid in accuracy using a slingshot you already have. One would hold and draw the same as they would with their slingshot, but add a guide for consistency.

If you are into golfing, they have a lot of products that you can use to " train" your form.

LGD


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

I have inconsistencies with the extended arm of the SS holding hand.It sometimes feels as though my extended arm is at a slight parallax position to the target. I can still hit target even though it feels my form is off. This is a cool training aid, even just using the dowel/stick guide without firing ammo, I think will help develop that muscle memory to 'feel' where my extended arm, pouch draw, & eye should be (all aligned). Also, I recall someone posted video giving pointer to move the whole upper body, pouch drawn hand & extended arm as a single unit in relation to target. This is helpful ... thanks!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It'll be interesting to see how this works for some of the more rigid-type shooters. As for me, Mr. Duck, I'm too much of a rag-doll, loosey-goosey type of shooter to use anything that constraining. I can see the wisdom in it though as a training device for some.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Bill, when I was young and single I liked my women same as the way you shoot  I know what you are saying and agree (not for all). I know I am more of a rigid shooter, but couldn't use any form of this for a long time. I do see using it, for some of my more precision shots, that I don't do on the regular.

Thanks again

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

ZorroSlinger said:


> I have inconsistencies with the extended arm of the SS holding hand.It sometimes feels as though my extended arm is at a slight parallax position to the target. I can still hit target even though it feels my form is off. This is a cool training aid, even just using the dowel/stick guide without firing ammo, I think will help develop that muscle memory to 'feel' where my extended arm, pouch draw, & eye should be (all aligned). Also, I recall someone posted video giving pointer to move the whole upper body, pouch drawn hand & extended arm as a single unit in relation to target. This is helpful ... thanks!


As I was watching my video, after you made that comment, you are right, this would work well even without ammo, especially looking in a mirror or recording it for review... The lone shooter needs all the assistance they can get .

LGD


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Another great idea Greg. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wait till you know who finds you playing in the kitchen again! You'll be sharing the dog house.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> Another great idea Greg. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, Henry .


treefork said:


> Wait till you know who finds you playing in the kitchen again! You'll be sharing the dog house.


No worries, I am only in there when she is not, which is a rare. 

LGD


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"I guess I can pack up my bags, no need to regurgitate information. I guess we will never know what:s new,"

Brother, If you ain't never seen it? It's New.

I learn "New" stuff almost everyday.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

flipgun said:


> "I guess I can pack up my bags, no need to regurgitate information. I guess we will never know what:s new,"
> 
> Brother, If you ain't never seen it? It's New.
> I learn "New" stuff almost everyday.


Thanks, man. I rarely search for things that I think up, and the only time I know it's not new is when someone else inspires me to do something... Don't worry, I won't pack up me bags , just yet 

LGD


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

That's cool. New shooters could definitely get some thing out of that for being consistent.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

flipgun said:


> "I guess I can pack up my bags, no need to regurgitate information. I guess we will never know what:s new,"
> 
> Brother, If you ain't never seen it? It's New.
> I learn "New" stuff almost everyday.


What ^He^ said...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ZorroSlinger said:


> I have inconsistencies with the extended arm of the SS holding hand.It sometimes feels as though my extended arm is at a slight parallax position to the target. I can still hit target even though it feels my form is off. This is a cool training aid, even just using the dowel/stick guide without firing ammo, I think will help develop that muscle memory to 'feel' where my extended arm, pouch draw, & eye should be (all aligned). Also, I recall someone posted video giving pointer to move the whole upper body, pouch drawn hand & extended arm as a single unit in relation to target. This is helpful ... thanks!


Heres a treat, line things up with your nose and you will hit it, no joke.


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

Could you elaborate on the nose alignment please? Not sure exactly how to do it.Thanks.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

I have to try this. Thank you, Greg.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

dgui said:


> ZorroSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > I have inconsistencies with the extended arm of the SS holding hand.It sometimes feels as though my extended arm is at a slight parallax position to the target. I can still hit target even though it feels my form is off. This is a cool training aid, even just using the dowel/stick guide without firing ammo, I think will help develop that muscle memory to 'feel' where my extended arm, pouch draw, & eye should be (all aligned). Also, I recall someone posted video giving pointer to move the whole upper body, pouch drawn hand & extended arm as a single unit in relation to target. This is helpful ... thanks!
> ...


Gracias amigo for the tip! I also have a good size nose 

P.S. @ Skillet - I believe that part of face being an anchor point ... drawing the pouch to maybe the outside corner of your schnozzle? I'll have to experiment!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Sounds interesting!


----------

